# Truck decals/wrap or no?



## RMFramer (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm upgrading trucks soon and I currently have high end magnets with my logo. I'm also in the lengthy process of rebranding my image. (I designed my current logo 6 years ago when I started.) I like them but I live in a small town so pretty much everyone knows me anyways. My question would be should I put a decal on my new to me truck or get new magnets? I'm a framing sub so some of the builders I work for do not like signs or other company branding. I don't need the decals for tax write offs but it would be nice to brand my new ride somehow. Now on the flip side it makes it an easy target for theives, ministry etc. I'm 100% legal so I'm not worried. What do other framing subs or framing companies do? 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RMFramer said:


> I'm upgrading trucks soon and I currently have high end magnets with my logo. I'm also in the lengthy process of rebranding my image. (I designed my current logo 6 years ago when I started.) I like them but I live in a small town so pretty much everyone knows me anyways. My question would be should I put a decal on my new to me truck or get new magnets? I'm a framing sub so some of the builders I work for do not like signs or other company branding. I don't need the decals for tax write offs but it would be nice to brand my new ride somehow. Now on the flip side it makes it an easy target for theives, ministry etc. I'm 100% legal so I'm not worried. What do other framing subs or framing companies do?
> 
> Thanks for the input.




Decals are the way to go. It adds another layer of professionalism to your business. It all adds up. 

Not sure if these are by vinyl or what but they don't fade at all.









Mike.
_______________


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I was in the sign biz for 28 years. In my mind there's no such thing as a high end set of magnetics. I've done many but no matter how nice it has a fly by night look. I always tried to talk people out of them but sometimes it was the way to go.

Here, I was told if you are using a vehicle for business and writing off the expenses it has to be marked. I'm not a legal expert but would definitely want my rig marked for my business, seems pretty rude and demanding to demand subs not be marked? Maybe he's afraid someone will see you and offer a better deal.

Vinyl is easy to remove and replace within years. It does get stubborn if it's on a vehicle for longer, depends on the environment but it's still doable. I used to paint the stuff on. Not so easy to change! Also vinyl, like paint, comes in numerous grades, cast is best and 3M is the best brand.

If it was me, and I wanted to work for someone that didn't like others branding I would do my rig up and use magnetic blanks on the job site. Magnetics can ruin a paint job too so clean surfaces is key. Waxing the back of the mag helps too.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a thought, but you could have a more discreet lettered area, like Mike's, and then get a blank, color-matched magnet to conceal the lettering when you're working for one of those GC's that doesn't want your brand out there. I personally think that's kind of a dick move for a GC to pull unless he's a specialty contractor. I get why a "roofing" company that subs wouldn't want the subs to have a different brand on their truck but the entire concept behind being a GC is that you sub out trades.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

When you say wrap hopefully you are not talking about a full wrap with a lot of graphics. I have seen a lot of vehicles lately with a lot of graphics on the wrap and you cannot even see what it is or what they do, it's too busy and washes everything out. 

Simple, to the point and clean looks best imo 

If you have your name and information on the side of your door and you are working on a particular project that discourages it can you get a blank magnetic the same color as your truck to put over it? Personally if someone told me I couldn't have my company name on the side of my vehicle I would tell them to go fly a kite but if it is an important contract for you that would keep everyone happy




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

If you work on projects where having an un lettered truck is preferable I would go with that. If you may lose work from contractors who have recurring work for you then you are possibly loosing work to try to get more work. Unless you are trying to move away from working for general contractors, I would just go without. Or at least talk to the ones you already work for and make sure you have a plan that works for everyone.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Windycity said:


> When you say wrap hopefully you are not talking about a full wrap with a lot of graphics. I have seen a lot of vehicles lately with a lot of graphics on the wrap and you cannot even see what it is or what they do, it's too busy and washes everything out.
> 
> Simple, to the point and clean looks best imo
> 
> ...




I'm a simple is better too kind of guy with just my doors done but there are some decent wraps too. Bambam has his trucks wrapped and think they look good. 

I sub for a lot of contractors and even guys that advertise for gutters. A few would prefer my cube vans weren't lettered front to back with my name while installing for them but they deal with it. Go fly a kite would be too nice lol. 


Some of the guys I sub for even go the other route and give the homeowner my name and website so they can see who will be installing their gutters after the roof or siding is complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bambamm511 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got all my stuff wrapped this year. Well, except one truck. I pften hear how I'm seen "everywhere". Ive sold jobs from having the trucks wrapped and people seeing it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Windycity said:


> When you say wrap hopefully you are not talking about a full wrap with a lot of graphics. I have seen a lot of vehicles lately with a lot of graphics on the wrap and you cannot even see what it is or what they do, it's too busy and washes everything out.
> 
> Simple, to the point and clean looks best imo


I agree with this. Some of those wraps may look cool to your 13 year old kids, but they won't get you any business.

Keep your logo clean and legible. You don't need your phone number, web address or any of that stuff cluttering things up either. Just company name city, state, if they have this they can type it into their phone and find you. Truck graphics are like a billboard, they need to get the message in a very quick glance.

IMO the Progressive insurance vehicles are a great example of good vehicle decals.


----------



## Bambamm511 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fishindude said:


> I agree with this. Some of those wraps may look cool to your 13 year old kids, but they won't get you any business.
> 
> Keep your logo clean and legible. You don't need your phone number, web address or any of that stuff cluttering things up either. Just company name city, state, if they have this they can type it into their phone and find you. Truck graphics are like a billboard, they need to get the message in a very quick glance.
> 
> IMO the Progressive insurance vehicles are a great example of good vehicle decals.


I don't know, I've done nearly 50k gross just off of being seen from my trucks and equipment.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Bambamm511 said:


> I don't know, I've done nearly 50k gross just off of being seen from my trucks and equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Your wrap looks great, very readable when going down the road and not too cluttered. It makes your business look well established and well run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bambamm511 (Jan 29, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Your wrap looks great, very readable when going down the road and not too cluttered. It makes your business look well established and well run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do agree, there are some wraps out there that are impossible to see. I designed mine with the thought of wanting people to instantly see the name of the company, that's all.

With how people are, they aren't calling your number until they've searched you online anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Bambamm511 said:


> I do agree, there are some wraps out there that are impossible to see. I designed mine with the thought of wanting people to instantly see the name of the company, that's all.
> 
> With how people are, they aren't calling your number until they've searched you online anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Yes personally I am not a big fan of phone numbers on my vehicles. My dad used to get calls all the time from when his employees were driving his vehicles because someone was pissed that they cut them off or something, lol 

Another thing that was annoying was people that saw his trucks and called him looking for work (employment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Yes personally I am not a big fan of phone numbers on my vehicles. My dad used to get calls all the time from when his employees were driving his vehicles because someone was pissed that they cut them off or something, lol
> 
> Another thing that was annoying was people that saw his trucks and called him looking for work (employment)
> 
> ...


I got a call from someone that just wanted to let me know I drive like ****!

_________________


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine is so simple it's invisible... No markings here.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> I got a call from someone that just wanted to let me know I drive like ****!
> 
> _________________


Always reply with "I've gotten complaints about him in the past, I thought he had shaped up but I guess not. Thank you for letting me know I will have a talk with him right away". Then give yourself a scolding...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I got a call from someone that just wanted to let me know I drive like ****!
> 
> _________________


The benefits I have by not advertising...I can exercise my middle finger at will.

Where I'm working at now a lady likes to walk her dog in the middle of the road. Yells at me to slow down as I'm coming to a speed bump. Next day she's waiting at a stop sign 200 yards away about the distance between homes there. Yells at me again, I'm doing 20mph in a 15mph zone.

She comes to the house where I'm working, I step outside. She scolds me saying "There's children here" I said "I've been here 2 weeks haven't seen any kids, the only person I've seen is you" She said "That's because their in school" WTF? 

She says "Ill just take this up with the homeowners" Little does she know that the homeowner is my sister in law. I wanted to give her my card and tell her to call my boss.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Always reply with "I've gotten complaints about him in the past, I thought he had shaped up but I guess not. Thank you for letting me know I will have a talk with him right away". Then give yourself a scolding...


unless the guy calling is following you and sees you pick up and talking on the phone lol


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

Bambamm511 said:


> I don't know, I've done nearly 50k gross just off of being seen from my trucks and equipment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yours is clean and readable, true rolling billboards 

There has been a truck around town that was wrapped over a year ago, I assumed a new framing company or such, really sweet graphics, but impossible to read. For at least a year I have been trying to figure out what company he is advertising, seeing the truck in traffic every other week or so, I have been directly behind the truck at a stop light and could not make out the company name. 

Parked beside it at the coffee shop today

he is advertising his truck wrapping business

he won't be wrapping any of our trucks


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> unless the guy calling is following you and sees you pick up and talking on the phone lol



They likely won't see you pick up if you have these. https://www.amazon.com/LG-TONE-PLAT...F8&qid=1505238846&sr=8-2&keywords=lg+hbs+1100 


Plus holding a phone to your ear is the most inefficient way to use a phone.


----------

